# Some Recent Herping & New Camera Set Up



## Acrochordus (Dec 22, 2009)

On the 11th to the 13th of December, Me and my dad drove to Yengo National Park it was an hour drive from my place, we got there at 2 o' clock in the afternoon on the Friday. We Camped at Mogo Creek Camping Spot. We unpacked the car and got ready for the night.

Straight away i spotted a Jacky Dragon _Amphibolurus muricatus, _on the side of the tree he didn't stay for long and i only got this picture of him. 







We whent for abit of a walk after we were set up for the night, the Habitat was great for various critters and there was allot of Wombat holes and in one of them we could smell him/ her in there.

By this time it was about 5 o'clock and we sat down and ate are dinner and waited until night fall. When it got dark the temperatures were dropping very quick and we were unsuccessful with herps.

But we did find about 10 or more Sugar Gliders on the Friday night, this was the first time i have seen these in the wild, and the were hard as to photography they just dont sit still. This was the best i could do.






We woke up pritty early the next morning and we headed to this track that we saw on the way in and lease then 100metres from are campsite i spotted my first wild Tiger Snake _Notechis scutatis, _but by the time i jumped out of the car the snake had allready vanished into the vegetation.

We got to the track and straight away we found another Jacky Dragon _Amphibolurus muricatus,_ which didn't stay long just like the other one. Not the best picture but i quite like it for some reason.






On the same track my dad spotted the best looking Mountain Dragon _Rankinia diemensis,_ i have ever seen, these pictures dont do it any justice, it's whole body was bright red, it was really well behaved and just sat there for me to take pictures of it.





















Also we found this died Heath Monitor _Varanus rosenbergi_ on the side of the road which would of been hit on purpose.






Over the time we were there we saw 5 Lacie Monitors_ varanus varius, _only got pictures of 2 of them.
















Found the Wombat that was living around the Campsite, he/ she was very shy and i only got this picture. 






We were only going a speed of 20 in the car and we were driving and only just missed hitting this Baby Red Belly, we thought we would of hit it for sure because we only just saw it at the last minute, soo i was more into see if it was allright, by the time i got a good look at it to see if it was ok, which it was i only managed to get this picture of it.






Thats all the Reptiles we found while camping at Yengo National Park, it's a great spot to vist with lots of Flora and Fauna.

Also i have been trying for about 2 years to get a picture of this Land Mullet _Egernia major, _i finally managed to get some pictures the other day, it is a very big specimen and it usually has some babies with it but it didn't this time. 
















His home and the habitat it lives in.











And my new Camera Gear for Herping which i got today, it says what it is in my signature.






Thanks Tim.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 22, 2009)

well done tim, tell us when you come up here so we can head out, your pictures look incredible, and the camera looks great aswell, I need to start saving my money and buy a DLSR aswell lol. good to see you finally found a land mullet, the one you saw looks nice and clean, our ones are usually loaded with ticks and scares and are very dirty looking, plus missing loads of fingers and toes. good to see a few mammal shots in there too, I really have trouble getting shots of them there always so fast and my flash is hopeless. thanks for posting them, look foward to your future threads, you are taking great shots always, its always good to see people our age going out herping, its a great and addictive hobby.

thanks.


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 22, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> well done tim, tell us when you come up here so we can head out, your pictures look incredible, and the camera looks great aswell, I need to start saving my money and buy a DLSR aswell lol. good to see you finally found a land mullet, the one you saw looks nice and clean, our ones are usually loaded with ticks and scares and are very dirty looking, plus missing loads of fingers and toes. good to see a few mammal shots in there too, I really have trouble getting shots of them there always so fast and my flash is hopeless. thanks for posting them, look foward to your future threads, you are taking great shots always, its always good to see people our age going out herping, its a great and addictive hobby.
> 
> thanks.


Thanks mate, yea mammals are really hard to get pictures they just dont sit still. Yes its very addictive. 
Thanks Tim.


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 22, 2009)

Good shots. Looks like you have some nice equipment there, Tim. I look forward to more of your trip reports.

Regards,
David


----------

